# Powering a computer fan



## PencilHead (May 9, 2009)

Okay, I searched and I'm sure there's somnething about this somewhere, but I can't find it.  How do I power up a computer fan.  I know it's got to be DC current after a transformer, but how much?  Do I need to salvage the transformer also?


----------



## Hick (May 9, 2009)

pencil.. did you check the stickies in this forum?.. :rofl:  
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2592


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 9, 2009)

I read somewhere to many bonghit to remember where right now but avy transformerthat has a 9 volt or greater man 12 volts will work. The way I remember is if you have the wires wrong in won't run so just reverse them and it will work i used a ole nintindo transformer.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 9, 2009)

Hello PH 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2592



eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 9, 2009)

Snap :rofl:


----------



## PencilHead (May 9, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> pencil.. did you check the stickies in this forum?.. :rofl:
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2592


 
I thought I had.  Thanks anyway.


----------

